# What does Man need?



## Selivan

Every Man, when he is born, then the next appears in his body and in his brain ..

*1. I am a Businessman ..*. I'm interested when I PLAY and get a present - money ... I can lose money and get it again. I'm not interested in Power, the management of other people ... I'm not interested in Politics, Scandals ...
I will never obey other people!
I love RISK!

-------------------------------------------------- -----
*2. I'm a manager ..* I'm interested in Power over other people .. I'm willing to obey other people, let them pay money .. I will create my career. But I know how to manage people ... Money does not interest me, I want Power! But, I also love money .... I love politics and scandals, I make a career on their basis
I do not like RISK!

-------------------------------------------------- -----
*3. I'm a Specialist ..* I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I'm ready to obey other people, let them pay money .. I will not create my career. I'm not interested in Politics and Scandals ...
I want to get a lot of money for my work ...
That's all...

-------------------------------------------------- -----
*4. I am a Scientist*
.. I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I do not obey anyone, but I do Science. I'm not interested in money, career ...
I want to solve the Scientific problem
That's all...

-------------------------------------------------- -----
*5. I am a poet*
.. I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I do not obey anyone, and do not do anything ... I'm not interested in money, I want Confession!
That's all...

===============================

*The state that will combine all these requirements will be the Greatest!*


----------



## Erinwltr

Selivan said:


> Every Man, when he is born, then the next appears in his body and in his brain ..
> 
> *1. I am a Businessman ..*. I'm interested when I PLAY and get a present - money ... I can lose money and get it again. I'm not interested in Power, the management of other people ... I'm not interested in Politics, Scandals ...
> I will never obey other people!
> I love RISK!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *2. I'm a manager ..* I'm interested in Power over other people .. I'm willing to obey other people, let them pay money .. I will create my career. But I know how to manage people ... Money does not interest me, I want Power! But, I also love money .... I love politics and scandals, I make a career on their basis
> I do not like RISK!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *3. I'm a Specialist ..* I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I'm ready to obey other people, let them pay money .. I will not create my career. I'm not interested in Politics and Scandals ...
> I want to get a lot of money for my work ...
> That's all...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *4. I am a Scientist*
> .. I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I do not obey anyone, but I do Science. I'm not interested in money, career ...
> I want to solve the Scientific problem
> That's all...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *5. I am a poet*
> .. I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I do not obey anyone, and do not do anything ... I'm not interested in money, I want Confession!
> That's all...
> 
> ===============================
> 
> *The state that will combine all these requirements will be the Greatest!*




Need another Quaalude?


----------



## Hugo Furst

Woman


----------



## Ringel05

*What does Man need? *

Sex, food, sleep, beer.  Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Moonglow

WillHaftawaite said:


> Woman


At least for fifteen minutes...


----------



## Selivan

Stupid American hamsters, as always, will cosset any topic ...
I like it.
You only work against yourself


----------



## Ringel05

WillHaftawaite said:


> Woman


----------



## JGalt

Man needs only three things...


----------



## toobfreak

Selivan said:


> Every Man, when he is born, then the next appears in his body and in his brain ..
> 
> *1. I am a Businessman ..*. I'm interested when I PLAY and get a present - money ... I can lose money and get it again. I'm not interested in Power, the management of other people ... I'm not interested in Politics, Scandals ...
> I will never obey other people!
> I love RISK!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *2. I'm a manager ..* I'm interested in Power over other people .. I'm willing to obey other people, let them pay money .. I will create my career. But I know how to manage people ... Money does not interest me, I want Power! But, I also love money .... I love politics and scandals, I make a career on their basis
> I do not like RISK!
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *3. I'm a Specialist ..* I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I'm ready to obey other people, let them pay money .. I will not create my career. I'm not interested in Politics and Scandals ...
> I want to get a lot of money for my work ...
> That's all...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *4. I am a Scientist*
> .. I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I do not obey anyone, but I do Science. I'm not interested in money, career ...
> I want to solve the Scientific problem
> That's all...
> 
> -------------------------------------------------- -----
> *5. I am a poet*
> .. I'm not interested in Power over other people .. I do not obey anyone, and do not do anything ... I'm not interested in money, I want Confession!
> That's all...
> 
> ===============================
> 
> *The state that will combine all these requirements will be the Greatest!*



I thought last week you said you were a Physicist?

What does that translate to in Russian, you give enema physics to patients in sanatoriums to clean their bowels of fermented cabbage?

Curious minds just want to know.


----------



## harmonica

water/sex/sports


----------



## PK1

My 2 cents ...
Human *individuals* (men *&* women) need *freedom* to "do their own thing" ... beyond basic survival necessities.
Receiving & giving *respect* within social settings (regardless of "civilized" nation or culture) helps to foster individual freedom & its expression.


----------



## Mindful

Well, I was going to say something serious.

On second thoughts.......


----------



## Moonglow

deodorant.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Life, love, truth. To lead by example. A woman would help as well.


----------



## citygator

College Football.
March Madness
Fishing gear
A grill
A woman

In that order.


----------



## fncceo




----------



## Mindful




----------



## fncceo

If he's a Russian Man ... Vodka


----------



## citygator

Mindful said:


> View attachment 380582


He said MEN.


----------



## Mindful

citygator said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 380582
> 
> 
> 
> He said MEN.
> 
> View attachment 380584
Click to expand...


They’re called gentlemen where I come from.


----------



## Mindful

What do they need?






More protein?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Mindful said:


> What do they need?
> 
> View attachment 380587
> 
> More protein?


How about the human leaders of their municipalities openly discussing their ideas, policies and intended courses of action. They should supply their reasons if asked.


----------

